# I am going to Israel



## GB (Feb 12, 2009)

I was supposed to go a few years ago when I started with my current company, but for various reasons they decided to postpone my trip. Well my time has finally come and I will be going next month. I am both excited and nervous, but way more excited than anything. I just hope they have built in a little free time so I can see the country.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucky You!  Israel is high on my list of places I must visit.

but not this year!  (unless I hit some kind of jackpot).

Last week I attended the first comprehensive tasting of Israeli wines ever in New York.  First of all, they have pretty much eliminated mevushal as a requirement for Kosher wines, but most of these wines weren't Kosher.  and they were really delicious.

Hope you will get a chance to try some while you are there.

Where will you be going?


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2009)

Our headquarters are in Rehovot so that is where I will be spending most of my time. I am not sure which hotel I am staying at yet. The hotel might be in Tel Aviv.

I would not mind tasting some good Israeli wine, but I am more looking forward to some quality fallafel.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a good friend who runs the farmers market in Tel Aviv.


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2009)

I would LOVE to go to the farmers market. Something tells me I will have precious little time to explore though. I am hoping for just one day to explore the city. The Western Wall and the Dead Sea are on the top of my list. Masada would be on my list too, but I am sure I will not have time for that on the trip.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, that is a wonderful opportunity!  If you do get some free time, I'm sure I don't have to tell  you to bring your camera!

Check your PMs.

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 12, 2009)

I would try telling your hosts what you would love to get to do, and you might be surprised how many of them can/will happen. Just don't keep your desires to yourself. 

It would be such a shame to go all that way, when you haven't been there before, and have it be no different than if you were in Peoria!


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2009)

What they usually do it build in a day of sightseeing. They have the standard places they take everyone who has not been there before. They are all the places I would want to see anyway. The only issue will be if my boss built that day in for me. I would not put it past him to have me there only for working days with no free time. He has not given me the actual dates yet so I am hoping there is at least one day off.


----------



## qmax (Feb 12, 2009)

Great historical and archaeological sites there.  I am envious.


----------



## claire909 (Feb 12, 2009)

WoW!!!!!!!!!!!
Posts us all the pictures & videos of your trip.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2009)

What a great opportunity!  With luck, you can get an extra day or two.  

I saw a lot of the US as part of various business trips.  Back then, if you satyed over a Saturday night the fare was a lot less.  The company and I both benefitted from that.


----------



## qmax (Feb 12, 2009)

Won't your company let you take personal days if you cover your own costs?


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2009)

They would, yes, but I need that time for other things. My brother is getting married in June in FL and I will have to use a lot of time for that, plus I need to keep some time available for when the kids get sick or daycare falls through and I need to take a day off for that.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Just stay safe and lots of fun. I won't tell you to take lots of pics, I KNOW that one, hehe


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 12, 2009)

what can I say?????....to hubby and I, many years ago, it was a most wondorous experience.....I do hope "they" let you have a little sightseeing time.....if you can, taste St. Peters fish....yummy.....Jerusalem is breathtaking, especially when one sees the people praying at the Wall!......I have a teenager friend who just came back from 10 days there. She felt safe and had a wonderful time!!!.....Enjoy! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

GB, would it help if you had an assistant who is willing to work for a ticket and place to stay (even a tent behind the hotel!)?  I wouldn't be much bother and could help you with whatever it is you are doing and that would give us both time off! 

Seriously, I am very excited for you.  A once in a lifetime opportunity!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, GB, my first thought was that I hope you are really careful.  It's a scary time over there.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2009)

Tell your boss that you need somebody cary your bags and they should pay for that person(me) to fly with you. I know a premier winr and restaurant kritic, mr. Rogov, he would show us some good time. Last time I was there I only had couple of hours to spend with him, but the wines we had were awesome.


Can't wait to go back.


Have fun, good luck.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 12, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Tell your boss that you need somebody cary your bags and they should pay for that person(me) to fly with you.



Sorry, Charlie, check my post above, I beat you to it on that one!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2009)

Charlie - - - you still type with a Russian accent...it just blows my mind! 

Have fun GB.  Glad you are finally getting to go.  I REALLY hope you have at least 1 free day.  Another one to do what YOU wanted to do would be nice too...


----------



## MexicoKaren (Feb 12, 2009)

What a wonderful opportunity, GB! Like Andy M, I did a fair amount of traveling to US cities when I was working, but never out of the country. Israel is certainly on my list of places to see...be sure to take lots of pictures. Since I doubt I'll ever get there (we are preoccupied now with simply traveling through Mexico, and I have to go to China every other year to see my son), I will travel vicariously with you, so remember to enjoy all the wonderful food and take pictures of it....


----------



## Constance (Feb 12, 2009)

Enjoy your visit, but please stay safe!


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 12, 2009)

That is so cool GB! I hope you have a day off so you can do everything you want to.  Take lots of pictures for us. You take beautiful pictures, so I can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## corazon (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow!  We are looking forward to hearing about it already and seeing the photos!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 12, 2009)

I am very *jealous*!!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 13, 2009)

great news GB, I am so happy you are finally getting to go..what a wonderful opportunity for you...hope you do not suffer from jet lag!!


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2009)

OK here is an update. The trip may be canceled. My boss is a jerk and this is his typical style.

Yesterday I got an invite to a meeting in Israel. I declined thinking they must have typed the wrong name in since I was never told I was going over. Then I am on the phone with someone in Israel and he says "so I hear you are coming over next month". News to me I said. Well act surprised when they tell you he says to me. A few hours later I get an email from the person who sent me the invite asking why I declined. He told me to check with my boss because I am on his list to attend. Hours later my boss sees me passing by his office and says "oh by the way that invite was not a mistake. You are required in Israel for a week. I will get you the exact dates so you can plan daycare and whatever else you need". So time passes and he never gives me anymore info. Now I ask him what the dates are and he says "IF you go then it is the 15th, but I am not sure if I am sending you yet. It is 50/50 right now". 

What really gets me is that during my review last week he asked me what I expect of my manager. I told him that I expect clear communication from his regarding things that affect me and my job. He told me that was a completely reasonable request. Well I think he pretty much failed in this area so far.

This is what I should have expected from him though. he is a horrible boss. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me that I am on the traveling side of the 50%.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 13, 2009)

fingers crossed really really tight!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, if you do go, GB, it's a beautiful country with a very rich culture and history........we crossed over from Egypt to Israel and took a bus.......we bought stuff that we couldn't get in Egypt at the time which was good wine........they may have good wine now, I don't know.........if you do go just be SURE that your passport is in complete order......hope you work things out with your boss.....my hubby has run into some real airheads with way too much power, too


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 16, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Charlie - - - you still type with a Russian accent...it just blows my mind!


 

 Did you expect me to type with chineese accent?


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, hopefully it is not going to change again (I don't think it will thankfully), but I just got word that I AM going. It does not look like there will be much, if any, time to explore as I think we are working every day, but maybe I can go out at night if it is safe and see things then.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 16, 2009)

Translated from Yiddish....."go in good health and come home in good health"
Mazeltov! you'll love it.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Ella. I am very excited. I have always wanted to go. I am just sorry my family can not come with me this time. Maybe for my daughters Bat Mitzvah we will go as a family.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay for you!!  I hope you get your camera lense fixed before you go so you can take some awesome pictures.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

Well the lens won't be fixed in time, but maybe I can borrow my FIL's lens. Even if I can't, I can still work the lens enough so that I can get some shots. Outside shots are easier than inside shots with the problem I am having so that plays to my advantage.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

That's great news, GB!!  Hope like everyone else you can see a bit of the city.........maybe at your lunch break (if you get one) and as you say for dinner.......be sure that passport is in total order.......we saw tourists being detained in Israel and not allowed back into Egypt because of it............take photocopies of your passport as well in case, horror of horrors you lose it..........keep your case attached to you at all times....but you probably already know all of this.........sorry if I'm sounding like a Mamma Bear


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2009)

HOLY COW!! I haven't been on in so long and I didn't read this whole thread but just had to say WOOHOO!!! Make sure you take LOTS of pictures GB.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2009)

GB,
just going will be an adventure..It would be nice if you were able to take your family. But, knowing you and how much you love them, you will make sure they all get a chance to go one day. you will be working, but just maybe you will get a few moments to explore and if so...I wish you the wonders of a life time..BE SAFE my friend

cj


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

GB said:


> I was supposed to go a few years ago when I started with my current company, but for various reasons they decided to postpone my trip. Well my time has finally come and I will be going next month. I am both excited and nervous, but way more excited than anything. I just hope they have built in a little free time so I can see the country.




GB's, man, I thought you had been and gone so I thought this was an old bump...

I am stoked for you, I hope also that some time is allocated for touring! Take lots of pics, I look forward to hearing of your adventure!

edit:


GB said:


> Well the lens won't be fixed in time, but maybe I can borrow my FIL's lens. Even if I can't, I can still work the lens enough so that I can get some shots. Outside shots are easier than inside shots with the problem I am having so that plays to my advantage.




PM me your details, I have some glass that I don't use and would be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I'm sorry you aren't going to be able to have the lense fixed in time.  I would love to see some great landscape/scenery shots, hope you can take some.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> take photocopies of your passport as well in case, horror of horrors you lose it.


This is a great piece of advice that I might not have thought of. Thanks for the tip mama bear !!!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 16, 2009)

GB said:


> This is a great piece of advice that I might not have thought of. Thanks for the tip mama bear !!!



you're welcome.......it will just expedite the US Embassy to process you a new one if you should lose yours.......and believe me they need expediting......if they have to go back to the US and look you up and find the numbers, yada, yada, yada.....you'll be there until your daughters' bar mitzbahs.....this way they have everything in front of them and can quickly process you.........carry one with you as you travel about the city  and one in your suitcase and one in your briefcase.........put your passport in the safe if they have one in the room...........I'm so excited for you.......MBear.......


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

GB.......I talked to my husband on ichat this morning and he highly recommended that you register with the American Embassy in case of emergencies and you can do it online at:

https://travelregistration.state.gov/ibrs/


----------



## GB (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks expatgirl. That is a great idea. I just spoke to the travel agent to set up my trip. Once my flight is approved my our finance director I will register on that site.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 22, 2009)

I went with a group when I was 17.  Great summer !  Just see as many places as you can!


----------



## Toots (Feb 22, 2009)

When I go overseas, I PDF myself a copy of my passport and email it to my yahoo account.  That way, I can always get a copy should something happen to it.

You are going to have an amazing trip GB!!


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

GB, Oh WoW! That's really cool! Could you possibly bring us all back some beautiful photos to see?  PLEASE!


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2009)

I sure plan on it!


----------



## Toots (Mar 1, 2009)

GB - when are you going, do you know your dates yet?


----------



## lifesaver (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank You!


----------



## GB (Mar 1, 2009)

Toots said:


> GB - when are you going, do you know your dates yet?


I leave on Friday the 13th of this month. Good thing I have always had good luck on that date .


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 2, 2009)

Go in peace and return in peace !


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 4, 2009)

GB said:


> I leave on Friday the 13th of this month. Good thing I have always had good luck on that date .


 
Out of all places in the world, the one you should not be traveling to or from on Shabat is definitely Israel, oy vey. 


Hope I'm mistaken with the time.


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2009)

No you are not mistaken Charlie. Unfortunately that is when the office needed me there. Our meetings start Sunday so in order to not miss much work here (which of course is what the company in the US is concerned about) they need me to travel Fri-Sat.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you really think that El Al would depart or land on Shabbat?....
And and someone said above....."foor gezinta hait and kim gezinta hait"


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2009)

I am not flying El Al. My flight is on continental. They do not care about the Sabbath.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, only two more days! Don't worry. You are about to have a great adventure. Soak it all up and then come back and tell us about it! Bien viaje, amigo!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2009)

GB said:


> I am not flying El Al. My flight is on continental. They do not care about the Sabbath.


But you do GB and I think HE will understand..Just keep careful and stay safe. You are special to all of us..Enjoy 

cj


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 5, 2009)

oh geebs, it's almost time to depart!!  Drink plenty of water on the plane to avoid dehydration, get plenty of rest before you leave, yeah right! and have a wonderful time!


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> Wow, only two more days! Don't worry. You are about to have a great adventure. Soak it all up and then come back and tell us about it! Bien viaje, amigo!


Actually no, I have a week before I leave. I depart on the 13th so a week from tomorrow is my flight.

A great adventure for sure! I can't wait!!!


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> get plenty of rest before you leave


i have actually decided that I need to do the exact opposite. Next Thursday I will not go to bed. I will do my best to stay up. That way I will hopefully be able to sleep for the majority of the flight there. Then when I get there I will need to stay awake until it is night time in Israel and go to bed at a normal Israeli hour so that I will be able to wake up and go to work the next day. It will be a trying few days, but I know I can do it.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, it wouldn't hurt to take a few rehydration packets with you to be mixed up with water........the smallest amount of water to mix in the better.......you need to refrigerate it or otherwise throw it out......they do make some just for one glass of water, though.......well, at least the UK does.........the US pharmacists point you to the pedialyte in the big bottles.......surely they can do better than that.........with Israel being hot in the summer and now is a great time to be working there as it's spring I'm sure if it's necessary and it's probably not as you seem quite sensible I'm pretty sure the pharmacies (or chemists) have the packets over there.........anyway, I'm rambling.....sorry.......just have a great stay and I know that your work will be super and may it lead to more trips and maybe a possible posting.....best of luck!!!  (and then you can change your avatar to expatGBguy!!)


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> (and then you can change your avatar to expatGBguy!!)


I love it!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I knew you would!!  But your idea of staying awake is a great one...........ask for an aisle seat......trust me on this........they will be passing out papers for you to fill out......towards the end of the flight ..........if you have a shirt pocket (wear one) keep your passport in it as most of the info will come from that....they will want to know your passport #, when it was issued , when it expires, flight number, have you been to any other countries, etc., etc., etc,. never traveled to Israel on a plane......just crossed the Egyptian border to Eilat by foot and caught a bus.........but that's the usual protocol for entering most countries and you will have to go thru passport control once you arrive.......some are breezes...you're in good physical shape........exit as quickly as you can and RUN (yes I'm yelling) as fast as you can.. if you can manage with just a carry-on you're so much better off (I know---bad grammar) many times they schedule several international flights at the same time........check which line you are in .....you are supposed to be in a  non-EU line(European union).they also will want to know where and why you are staying in their country and for how long on the fill out sheet.........have a pen with you.......this is for the flight going over ........if they don't pass them out before you exit ask...they actually may have forgotten............if you can avoid checking in luggage you are so much better off.....expect to strip down basically esp. going to  Israel and exiting.........have any lotions, razors, etc......in a separate quart size baggie and whip that out first...........most hotels will give you that stuff anyway.........you will have to take out your computer, take off your shoes, your belt, you're stupid to carry change, take off your watch, and they will probably still do a body massage on you...........the first training security check is usually in lane one and is the training lane......DON"T get in that one.............you can tell .......it's taking the longest........these kids are being observed and graded upon their detection and interrogation skills..........if this is stuff you already know then sorry for the lesson but maybe others who are planning overseas trips  too...........from someone who has learned the hard way   I know that you will have a great trip and many blessings upon your visit upon your cultural roots..........


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

Some of that stuff I knew, but other stuff I did not. THANK YOU expatgirl. That is extremely valuable info!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hey, if I can make the hassle of traveling easier for someone else I'm doing it....4 of us got held up in the "training lane" for nearly 30 minutes and stupid me knew it was a training lane by how long it was taking.........just because some Joe Blow directs you into a certain lane doesn't mean you have to go there..just watch when you arrive...if one lane seems to take longer there's a reason.they can't force you to take that particular lane and just play dumb if they do...... luckily I'm a compulsive person and always add an extra hour to my travel time so I wasn't too bothered but I thought I was going to have to ask for oxygen for the young lady who had to wait with me and was going to miss her flight..: the rookies finally let her go).......we're all looking forward to your travelogues)  and that's my favorite kind of reading anyway.........thanks to Katie I am now reading Julia Child's adventures in France.......


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 5, 2009)

GB said:
			
		

> Actually no, I have a week before I leave.



Well count on me, the retired one, to not even know what week it is - LOL. I think your plan to avoid jet lag is good. I did the same when I went to China last year and it worked great (of course, I was going the other direction and crossed the International Date Line) - too confusing!


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

Every day is Saturday for you right Karen  My grandfather is loosing his memory. When it was just starting he would constantly ask what day it is. I asked him why it even mattered to him as every day was Saturday. He responded that he does not have to check the mail on Sunday so that is the only day he needs to know about 

This will be my first experience with jet lag so I am hopeful I will do OK. I think I should be fine. Of course the meetings I am going there for will be very dry and boring so I had better be well rested or I will be snoring out loud in front of everyone.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

first experience with jetlag..........?????  pack some melatonin.........natural substance that the body makes and declines with age......further diminishes in response to jetlag.......take one 30 minutes before bedtime.......you will not have a kicked in the head experience the next day either........easily bought in the US and highly recommended for getting over jet-lag............can not be found in the UK.........don't know where Continental is stopping off or if it's a non-stop flight to Israel....really does help.......and better than sleeping pills which I won't take.........but keep yourself awake to the local time (see, I can give advice but can't do it myself-----I just go to bed when I'm tired )but staying in the daytime light of your new country helps to readjust the new clock (I want to say the "pineal" gland but I'm not sure------anyway, my pineal gland never gets adjusted as I'm a lazy daisy........but my husband gets over jetlag pretty quickly(he has to for work purposes) and he just goes about shopping and staying up during the new country's daytime hours and walking.........staying active is important, too.......and take a melatonin 30 minutes before you want to sleep......a nice warm soothing bath helps, too............it will not knock you out..........but it will lull you into a nice sleep.........if you've got a raucous party going on next door ...........forget it.......call management.............


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2009)

I think once I am there I will be OK staying up. I get in a little after 8am local time and the hotel is on the beach so I plan on walking the beach and checking out the restaurants in the area. It will be Shabat so the stores will all be closed, but the restaurants will still be open.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Awaiting your travelogues.......have fun...............


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 5, 2009)

GB said:


> i have actually decided that I need to do the exact opposite. Next Thursday I will not go to bed. I will do my best to stay up. That way I will hopefully be able to sleep for the majority of the flight there. Then when I get there I will need to stay awake until it is night time in Israel and go to bed at a normal Israeli hour so that I will be able to wake up and go to work the next day. It will be a trying few days, but I know I can do it.


 

I also utilize the strategy of sleeping on the plane.......but I find a timely ingestion of Benadryl helps me accomplish that ...I just make quick friends with my seat mate and ask to be awakened when food or drinks go by


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2009)

GB said:


> I am not flying El Al. My flight is on continental. They do not care about the Sabbath.


 
Unfortunately I doubt that El Al cares for shabat as well.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 6, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> I also utilize the strategy of sleeping on the plane.......but I find a timely ingestion of Benadryl helps me accomplish that ...I just make quick friends with my seat mate and ask to be awakened when food or drinks go by



Beth, I agree with you on the Benadryl and since I always suffer from inhalant allergies (dust, mold, yeast, etc........) it's actually helpful for me......but I do have that "kicked in the head" feeling the next day.......it's just me and my response to Benadryl though I always travel with it....not everyone will have the same response...I'm glad that it works for you cause  there's nothing worse than sleep deprivation when you're traveling.........and then if you have to work and make presentations.........I used to give my 2 children a mild dose of pedi-Benadryl and they were just fine and rested by the time we arrived.......it didn't make them fidgety or mean, etc...........and you're smart to ask your seatmate to wake you up for drinks and food.......


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2009)

My trip just potentially got 1000 times better. When I was about 8  a family moved in down the street from us. They were from Israel. The dad was a university professor and was coming to the US for 2 years to teach at a University here. It was some sort of professor exchange type thing I think. Well I became very good friends with their son. We were best friends right away and spend a ton of time together. The whole family was really nice and when they left to go back to Israel it was very difficult for me. It was so hard to get to know someone and become such good friends, but only have it last a few years. Being a 10 year old boy I was not very into writing letters or anything like that and since the internet did not yet exist we did not have email or IM or anything like that so we ended up losing touch. A few years back I decided to try to find him. I asked my parents and they had an email address, but when I tried it the email bounced back as undeliverable. I figured I would not be able to ever track them down. Well this past week I decided to try checking facebook on the off chance that Nadi had an account, but no such luck. I was telling my mom that I checked, but did not find him. She told me she looked too, but only saw one person named Nadav. Wait a second mom, his name was Nadi, not Nadav. Little did I know that she was right and Nadi was just a nickname. That was all I needed. I wrote to the one person on Facebook with that name and sure enough it is him!

We are trying to make plans to see each other while I am there. I am very excited, but nervous at the same time. I used to be so against Facebook, but now I am the biggest fan because without it I may have never found my long lost friend.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2009)

GB, that's wonderful.  What an "almost happy" ending.  The real happy ending will be when you and Nadi will meet again and catch up on lost time.  I'll bet you are really excited about your trip now.  Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 8, 2009)

GB, what a delightful story.....I do hope you have a wonderful reunion....Shalom!


----------



## bullseye (Mar 8, 2009)

How serendipitous, GB!  I hope you can arrange the meeting.  At any rate, I hope your trip is all you could hope, work obligations notwithstanding.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 8, 2009)

That is wonderful GB!  I too have found facebook a great tool in finding long lost friends.  I know that your meeting with Nadi will be wonderful. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 8, 2009)

GB - I am so excited for you!  Facebook is good if used the right way!!  So far I have found some VERY long lost high school friends.  I've loved it!  Come to find out one of them only lives about 45 minutes from me!!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 8, 2009)

Isn't that something???  You'll have to let us in on the scoop..........have a great reunion........you'll have much to share.........


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2013)

ok, so, did i miss something?

did you ever go to israel, gb?

i read this thread from start to finish and learned so much: from travel advice, to personal opinions and experiences, to religious preferences and zeal, and obvious simpatico across the board.

so, what the heck happened my old friend?


----------



## vitauta (Jun 8, 2013)

gb, if you are reading this, i'm just relieved to see this is an old thread. a trip to israel today is quite a different matter than the one you were preparing for in 2009, gb.  this is a scary world we are living in today, and sad.


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2013)

Your old friend got busy with photography and FB. He's not often there either but he posts enough pictures of his kids to let us know he's alive.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 8, 2013)

I just read the entire thread, too. Alix, could you tell GB that some of us on DC are dying to hear all about his trip to Israel?


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2013)

Will do!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 8, 2013)

I was thinking of going to Paris back in the late nineties.
Should I start a new thread so Bucky won't have to resurrect an old one?


----------



## buckytom (Jun 8, 2013)

who the heck cares if you head a bit south to washington county near west va., pac?

btw, you should try lurker surfing at 3am now that the brothers de fraile are gone. 

it almost makes me want a postal route and a gun.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> who the heck cares if you head a bit south to washington county near west va., pac?
> 
> btw, you should try lurker surfing at 3am now that the brothers de fraile are gone.
> 
> it almost makes me want a postal route and a gun.



Hey I thought "the brothers De Fraille" were still around!!!!!????


----------



## vitauta (Jun 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> who the heck cares if you head a bit south to washington county near west va., pac?
> 
> btw, you should try lurker surfing at 3am now that the brothers de fraile are gone.
> 
> it almost makes me want a postal route and a gun.




so, what am i, bt, 3:00am chopped liver?!

yes, do tell us about bolas...and what is so stressful about late night surfing, anyhow?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2013)

buckytom said:


> who the heck cares if you head a bit south to washington county near west va., pac?
> 
> btw, you should try lurker surfing at 3am now that the brothers de fraile are gone.
> 
> it almost makes me want a postal route and a gun.


 
There's an East Palestine by Youngstown, OH. Maybe that would be more exciting


----------



## vitauta (Jun 9, 2013)

pacanis said:


> There's an East Palestine by Youngstown, OH. Maybe that would be more exciting




pac,i'll see your east palestine and raise you dublin, damascus and warsaw .

then, i'm going all in with lebanon, and my all-time deal-breaker--syria!  we've got gd SYRIA, right here in the lovely foothills of the shenandoah mountains, in central virginia!  how would you like to have syria in your back yard?  game over....


----------



## pacanis (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't beat Syria.
It sure is odd how some cities, mostly smaller towns I guess, are named.  
There are so many duplicates and many named after other countries or countries' cities you would not expect.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 9, 2013)

in jersey it's all about washingtons.

something like 10% of all of the towns in new jersey are either named washington, or have washington in it's name (washington township, borough of washington).


apparently he had narcolepsy and just about everywhere he fell asleep, they named the town after him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 10, 2013)

vitauta said:


> ...and my all-time deal-breaker--syria!  we've got gd SYRIA, right here in the lovely foothills of the shenandoah mountains, in central virginia!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a kid and Dad was on vacation from work we'd take short trips - mostly Niagara Falls (slowly I turned...) or somewhere close in OH.  We went to BURRlin Ohio.  I told my Dad I thought it was burrLIN Ohio, but he told me the town changed the pronunciation during WWII so it didn't sound like the city in Germany.  So I wonder vit, how DO they pronounce "Syria"?  Maybe it's "sighREEuh"?


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2013)

Yep. I've been in Berlin, OH, too.


----------

